# [Guide] How to flash Touch CWM with EZ Recovery App



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is well known or not, if it is moderators please delete!

I was looking for a way to flash CWM touch recovery to my phone without using ODIN. So I took a chance, downloaded the touch recovery .img 6.0.1.2 from the website and use the EZ recovery app to flash it to my phone without using ODIN.

download .img touch 6.0.1.2 http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager










Open ez recovery app

Choose custom

Find .img file (probably in downloads) and select

Flash .img

Reboot into recovery...(i used power menu to boot into recovery)

Profit!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks. I wasn't having any luck, getting it to stick, with Odin.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't know I could use this

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## dave_k (Dec 12, 2011)

When I click the touch file, it directs me to a page with crazy looking codes, takes forever to fully load, and nothing downloads.....any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

I downloaded the regular CWM from the play store and use that, was i supposed to flash it? It seems to be working, I've made a nandroid using it.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

dave_k said:


> When I click the touch file, it directs me to a page with crazy looking codes, takes forever to fully load, and nothing downloads.....any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Use chrome or stock browser

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

bobd2754 said:


> I downloaded the regular CWM from the play store and use that, was i supposed to flash it? It seems to be working, I've made a nandroid using it.


This is for touch..is that what you got?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have touch now using ez recovery, thanks. I had the regular CWM 6.0.1.0 or whatever is in the play store.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

bobd2754 said:


> I have touch now using ez recovery, thanks. I had the regular CWM 6.0.1.0 or whatever is in the play store.


Glad to help

For a peek at your favorite Roms before you flash click
http://www.youtube.com/user/AndroidUniversity?feature=mhee


----------

